# Alpine Magnum Stump Grinder?



## Nailsbeats (Aug 31, 2008)

I just checked these out and they look nice. I want to get something for grinding because currently we refer another guy for that, plenty of stumps I could be doing. 

The Magnum looks like it would be nice because I could take it to a job without much expense.

I have a skidsteer and was thinking about getting something for the front of that, but this has it beat for portability hands down.

Are these any good, who's using them?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I just checked these out and they look nice. I want to get something for grinding because currently we refer another guy for that, plenty of stumps I could be doing.
> 
> The Magnum looks like it would be nice because I could take it to a job without much expense.
> 
> ...




I have one but haven't used it very much. I have a Carlton 7015 TRX and can get to most stumps with that. I bought the Alpine to be able to do ANY stump. It is quite a bit of work when you first start out as the learning curve is pretty large. (I am still learning.) As you are learning you will go thru a bunch of teeth until you get pretty good. With the Alpine, just like a chainsaw, it's all about having sharp teeth.

I'm about to have my welder fix up a way to mount the Alpine to the front of my trailer so I can have it with me all the time. I wouldn't get it off the truck for less than $150-$200 an hour with at least 1 hour minimum.

Once you get the hang of it, you can be even more productive than a Rayco 1625 size machine. (If you include unload and load time.) But it's not for the faint of heart. It's a man's machine. It's about 88 lbs and with that Husky 3120 on it, there are plenty of vibs.

I got mine for $2,500. It was a former dealers demo unit with very low hours. He included 2 extra sets of teeth (all sharpened), wheels, tools, manuals, extra belt, and a few more things I'm sure I'm forgeting.

He actually has one more if you would like to talk to him. (At least he did just a couple of months ago.)

Hit up user "Hoosier". He's posted about it in the large equipment forum a couple of times. That was his only grinder until this week. He is an avid user and can tell you anything else about it you would like to know.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you Scott, I will look into it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a simular unit, they are great, being so portable is great at keeping your fuel costs down. Heres how I mount my unit to chipper.


----------



## snowyman (Sep 1, 2008)

Also, check out Plyscamp in the members list, he knows about all there is to know about them.


----------



## rbtree (Sep 1, 2008)

Nails, the AM will grind any stump, anywhere. But be prepared to do a lot of digging, especially if you're in a rocky area. The AM with sharp normal teeth will grind very fast, and not bad with the rock teeth, which have a less agressive hook angle, but dull a tad less easily. 

I sub out most stumps, save the ones inaccessible by normal machines, or small easy ones.

I heard someone else in my area purchased one, and did a stump at the Univeristy of Washington for $2500.....apparantly it didn't take him very long---I think that's overcharging. 

Largest I've done was a 70% decayed maple stump. Had to grind an area about 7-8 feet across, and 2 feet deep. Took about 6 hours or more, but actual grinding time was under 2. Got $750----$900 would have been better.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like a good unit, what powerhead should a guy get?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Sounds like a good unit, what powerhead should a guy get?



The Husky of course.


----------



## peterng (Mar 19, 2009)

the husky eh ... solid answer
Pete


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 20, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Once you get the hang of it, you can be even more productive than a Rayco 1625 size machine. (If you include unload and load time.)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Really? For how many stumps before you are beat up and don't want to do anymore?
> ...


----------



## Curbside (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an Alpine. It works well but I only use it when I have too. It is a beast to use. It is loud and teeth dull very quickly on the machine. I would not use it as the only machine. For me it complements my SC252 and SC60TX. I feel the teeth are the weakest link on the machine. When they are new they cut very fast but they break easy and dull quickly.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2009)

*Alpine Stump grinder*

After having my Alpine for 3 summers now,and adding up what it brought in for income last year, I cant figure out why anyone would want to bother with anything you have to load and unload!
My competition has a Vermeer 252? tractor mount, I can be at the location and have 3 stumps done by the time he gets set up to do one.Thats if he can get access to it.
It does take a while to get the hang of it, When I first got mine after the first couple days I asked myself what I got myself into . But this past summer i did an unbelievable amount of stumps and could smoke them off so fast I wouldnt be afraid to go up against any stump grinder.
I get alot of stump work from 3 tree removal companys that cant access stumps, then while I'm there they often have another one or two old ones or the neighbour does.One Sat morning I went to do a stump for a lady,and spent the whole day on one block!What started out to be a $100.00 job turned into a thousand dollar day! And I never loaded the machine once, simply rolled it along from job to job.
I think people dont give these things enough chance, If you try it once or twice you'll curse it, and fight it but once you learn what it can do you wont be disappointed.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 21, 2009)

That looks awesome! I presume you have to supply the saw? Does it have to remain permanently attached to the saw? If not this looks like a good excuse to buy a 3120Xp.


----------



## Little Monkey (Mar 21, 2009)

I sub out all my stumps to a member here called dave.k , is does excellent work and is a real professional, he runs a few machines and got an alpine recently, he reckons its the bomb, you can look him up in the members list 
there are 2 dave.ks he is the stump removal contractor,, he knows it inside and out and will give you good sound advice


----------



## peterng (Mar 22, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> That looks awesome! I presume you have to supply the saw? Does it have to remain permanently attached to the saw? If not this looks like a good excuse to buy a 3120Xp.



I called around and from what I understood it may not be a bad idea. If you get the 3120 from your dealer you'll get the 1 year warranty. If you buy it new from Alpine, you get a 30 day warranty. Husky warranties do not apply to anyone beyond the original purchaser of the unit which is considered Alpine. 

If you did buy the 3120 with the bar, you'd have to remove the brake and the clutch. Replace the clutch with a pulley which is part of a kit you can get from your Alpine dealer. $200 for the conversion kit. $1600 for the 3120xp from our dealer here in NB, Canada. So $1600 + tax=$1808 +$200 for conversion kit so $2000. $1650 for the saw if you get it through your Alpine dealer so +6%gst cause I am buying out of province=$1749. So I am saving $250 by getting it through Alpine, but I get 11 months less warranty. 

I am inclined to get the power head from my Alpine rep, sent intact as he received it, and get him to send the conversion kit along as well.

Even if you bought the saw seperate, you'd have to take the powerhead off the grinder, install the oil pump and reinstall the clutch to use it as a saw. I am inclined to do this cause I could switch it over, use it in the winter as a saw which is when I cut my cordwood. Switch it to the pulley in the spring for summer grinding.
Pete


----------



## Little Monkey (Mar 24, 2009)

I think the saw has to be tuned differently and if so you might be better getting it from the alpine rep ??


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 24, 2009)

It might be cheaper to buy a clutch, cover, & bar than to buy the retro-fit from Alpine Magnum. A careful cost analysis would tell you.

Either way you got it set up, there would be a huge savings to be had by using one powerhead for both applications. Most folks don't need a 3120 very often, so it wouldn't likely be a frequent swap.


----------



## peterng (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't imagine using it much as a chainsaw. But if I'm spending $1600 on the head I'd like to watch it work on the cordwood pile at least once. 

From my limited understanding, I don't think they do anything except remove brake, and swap out muffler and clutch.
Pete


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 24, 2009)

peterng said:


> I don't imagine using it much as a chainsaw. But if I'm spending $1600 on the head I'd like to watch it work on the cordwood pile at least once.
> 
> From my limited understanding, I don't think they do anything except remove brake, and swap out muffler and clutch.
> Pete



You won't want it for firewood. It's a bit heavy for that, unless you are chunking up 30" and bigger logs. If you are, then you will regret not having one sooner, having tried it out.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 25, 2009)

peterng said:


> I called around and from what I understood it may not be a bad idea. If you get the 3120 from your dealer you'll get the 1 year warranty. If you buy it new from Alpine, you get a 30 day warranty. Husky warranties do not apply to anyone beyond the original purchaser of the unit which is considered Alpine.
> 
> If you did buy the 3120 with the bar, you'd have to remove the brake and the clutch. Replace the clutch with a pulley which is part of a kit you can get from your Alpine dealer. $200 for the conversion kit. $1600 for the 3120xp from our dealer here in NB, Canada. So $1600 + tax=$1808 +$200 for conversion kit so $2000. $1650 for the saw if you get it through your Alpine dealer so +6%gst cause I am buying out of province=$1749. So I am saving $250 by getting it through Alpine, but I get 11 months less warranty.
> 
> ...



Cheers Pete!


----------



## peterng (Mar 25, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> You won't want it for firewood. It's a bit heavy for that, unless you are chunking up 30" and bigger logs. If you are, then you will regret not having one sooner, having tried it out.




yup, 24lbs vs. 12lbs for my 357xp (without bars). 

I'm going to try it out though ! not every day there's a 118cc powerhead sitting around here.
Pete


----------

